# Atleast 21 containers fall into sea after two ships collide at Karachi port



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

The sources said that initial investigation has revealed that the pilots of Karachi Port Trust (KPT), who took charge of the vessels, are responsible for this incident. The KPT’s pilots know deep sea routes and they tug the ships to the port. The sources further claimed that the containers are floating toward the channels made for breaking heavy waves and could possibly damage them if a proper action for removing the containers is not taken on time.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Video here

http://www.newsweek.com/watch-massive-container-ships-collide-losing-cargo-overboard-852319


----------

